# Lemond Tourmalet Brakes



## kwdlrd (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a new 2005 Lemond Tourmalet (and love it by the way  ). 

I would have preferred a little more Shimano componentry on it and a little less Bontrager though. I've noticed that the brakes don't seem that great. According to the spec's, they are "Alloy, dual pivot, cartridge pads" - no brand I can tell (Bontrager, maybe?)

I'm wondering if it would be worth my while to upgrade to some other brakes or not? Shimano 105? Ultegra?

Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

kwdlrd said:


> I have a new 2005 Lemond Tourmalet (and love it by the way  ).
> 
> I would have preferred a little more Shimano componentry on it and a little less Bontrager though. I've noticed that the brakes don't seem that great. According to the spec's, they are "Alloy, dual pivot, cartridge pads" - no brand I can tell (Bontrager, maybe?)
> 
> ...


Have you really noticed that the brakes aren't that great, or have you just noticed that they don't have a 'name' brand stamped on them? I bet a million bucks if someone came in with a stencil and painted 'Dura-Ace' on them you'd think (anyone would think) they were swell.

Having come from the era of Dia-Compe sidepulls, I can tell you for a fact those no-name dual-pivot brakes on the low-end Lemonds are just fabulous.


----------



## kwdlrd (Dec 9, 2004)

OldEdScott said:


> Have you really noticed that the brakes aren't that great, or have you just noticed that they don't have a 'name' brand stamped on them? I bet a million bucks if someone came in with a stencil and painted 'Dura-Ace' on them you'd think (anyone would think) they were swell.
> 
> Having come from the era of Dia-Compe sidepulls, I can tell you for a fact those no-name dual-pivot brakes on the low-end Lemonds are just fabulous.


I think I've really noticed. I agree that you have a point, though. Perhaps I am carrying a bias due to the lack of 'brand name'. 

So, as a follow up question, how does one best judge the performance of their brakes?


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

kwdlrd said:


> So, as a follow up question, how does one best judge the performance of their brakes?


The easiest way is to decide if they stop you quickly enough.

The Tektro brakes on my commuter may not feel the quite as nice as the Campag ones on my proper road bike, but they still slow me down enough.

Neither are as good as the 205mm XT discs on the big bouncy bike though


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

kwdlrd said:


> I think I've really noticed. I agree that you have a point, though. Perhaps I am carrying a bias due to the lack of 'brand name'.
> 
> So, as a follow up question, how does one best judge the performance of their brakes?


Do they stop you when you want them to? Do they feel smooth? Have you ever gotten in trouble because the brakes didn't do what brakes are supposed to do, based on your experience?

Brand-name big-time brakes will be lighter, but with your bike (a nice bike, but not a weight-weenie bike) that's not really an issue. Unless you're made of money and don't care about pissing it away on a silly 'upgrade' just keep them adjusted and enjoy the ride. No kidding.

Ed


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

i belive that i have the same brakes on my 05 1500, while i guess they work ok (this is my first road bike) I am going to try some kool stop pads in them. I heard that the kool stop pads are very good, better than ultegra/105 pads and are not too expensive. Maybe you could get better results for less by switching pads.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

boris the blade said:


> i belive that i have the same brakes on my 05 1500, while i guess they work ok (this is my first road bike) I am going to try some kool stop pads in them. I heard that the kool stop pads are very good, better than ultegra/105 pads and are not too expensive. Maybe you could get better results for less by switching pads.


 I'm riding a 2004 Tourmalet and the brakes are the same. No name, no indications. Just called "alloy dual-pivot". Just the other day, I made a trade for some DA 7400 brakes and they feel and act the same. I honestly couldn't tell you a difference. This guy just needed a rear wheel and had some to trade.

I'd say buy some new brake pads and be on your way, but it's your money.


----------

